# new



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Boarder_12 said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Dylan and I'm 13. I've been snowboarding for 9 years now and I love the sport. I live/ride in Ontario, but I got Whistler once a year and some times Vail, Park City/ Snowbird, Tremblant ect. Just wanted to introduce my self. I found this site on Google  and decided to join since I love boarding


so ya have been boarding since u were 4?? i gotta see pics to believe


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

ya ive been boarding since i was 4....never ever ski'd, just started boarding when i lived in montreal...i will see if i can find pics from back then lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Boarder_12 said:


> ya ive been boarding since i was 4....never ever ski'd, just started boarding when i lived in montreal...i will see if i can find pics from back then lol.


haha nice...**** you make me jealous...i've been boarding since i was 12 and i'm 23 now :-\


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

keep up the work, u only can get better and slicker


----------

